# Carp Advocate Accused of Illegal Stocking of Invasive Carp...and personal disclaimer



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

http://www.huntingnet.com/news/news.aspx?news_id=561

Don't look at me re this stuff...I only fish for fun! Glad everyone is innocent until proven guilty.

Carp Advocate Accused of Illegal Stocking of Carp 


David Moore President of the American Carp Society and Past President of the Carp Anglers Group accused of 25 counts of stocking Carp in Public Lakes in Washington County court in Bartlesville Oklahoma.

Jan 24, 2006

By HuntingNet Staff

According to Washington County Oklahoma Court Clerk Records Mr. Moore is accused of multiple counts of stocking a City Lake with Israeli or Mirror Carp. Carp are very prolific and destructive and have earned their status as one of the most destructive, invasive, fish in the world as documented by this and many other studies http://horticulture.coafes.umn.edu/vd/h5015/00papers/baldry.htm . Many state and federal regulations limit or ban carp’s stocking and possession.

Mr. Moore, according to court documents, detailed his stocking on the forum section of the Website of the Carp Anglers Group http://www.carpanglersgroup.com . That Section of the website has now been closed to the public. The discussion detailed his intentions, with pictures and various discussions of other public lakes to stock to improve carp fisheries. List Members also discussed their stocking plans.

Unfortunately now the Lake will have to be managed by fisheries personnel to control its exploding carp population. The Carp management will be an expensive and ongoing concern for the Town of Bartlesville.

If guilty as charged Mr. Moore’s act of eco terrorism is even more concerning as he is very well informed on the issue and it shows contempt for the public fishery and law enforcement. Mr. Moore financially profits from guided Carp fishing trips via his ACS guide service it is apparent he has decided to use the public waterways as his personal carp factory.

The Hard facts:

Mr. Moore appears often in Magazines and Newspapers as a Carp advocate most recently in this Wall St Journal article http://www.news-leader.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060105/LIFE06/601050304/1037 

Washington county clerk’s office.....918-337-2870 case number is WL05734 and subsequent numbers up to WL05758 for TOTAL of 25 charges it will be tried in Judge Gerkins court March 2nd 2006 by jury trial.

____________


AMERICAN CARP SOCIETY
Tel: 918-289-6774
PO BOX 1502
BARTLESVILLE OK 74005
website http://www.americancarpsociety.com.


CARP ANGLER GROUP
Tel: 1-888-CARP118 
1-888-227-7118

Website http://www.carpanglersgroup.com


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

No Offence by saying what im about to say here:

WHY IN THE HELL DO YOU WANT TO CATCH ONE OF THESE FREAKIN FISH. ^This is American not England where this is a pouplar fish but the way i see it another resource like all the others that keep the water clean going to be in danger.

Boney as hell and just plan nasty fish ,,, now i did catch them when i was 12 in a lil hole by Indian River and all the shad you could see still there to this day but WHY ,,,


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey fishbone...no offence taken. 
Carp ARE fun to catch on hook and line, and they DO get big.
BUT, they DO cause serious environmental problems in many places and sensitive environments and millions of dollars of taxpayer and private money are spent annually in the US to control carp. Many people still eat them, so I give as many away as possible. Fisheries folks wish more people would fish for them and take them outta the water and not put them back. In Maryland the DNR (and water management experts) recommends pond and property owners NOT to stock carp in your pond 'cause unless you can micro manage the venue the carp will turn your pond into a mud hole.

You're correct, this is America where carp are considered invasive and choke waterways with "small fish and stunted populations". In England and Europe, carp are not invasive 'cause the climate and other factors limit reproduction.


----------



## 1ragincajun (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree that carp are fun to catch on hook and line because they are fierce fighters, but thats
really all there good for. if i catch them i just 
throw them on the bank or in the weeds for the
animals to eat, or i give them to the asian guy
fishing next to me.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

damnit... i'll help, where can i go catch them, i'll go on a hunting trip!

seriously


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> damnit... i'll help, where can i go catch them, i'll go on a hunting trip!
> 
> seriously


Maymont Park...


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

NTKG said:


> damnit... i'll help, where can i go catch them, i'll go on a hunting trip!
> 
> seriously


Hey Neil i have a lil hole i will take ya too in April,,, nothing but Shad and Carp so many it looks like a cloud swimming by and you will defently fill up your cooler , trunk or truck bed with them. They always show right after a good Spring rain in april for spawing i guess but its a lil hole where they get trapped due to shallow waters and the spill way.


----------



## 1ragincajun (Jan 24, 2006)

hey im game to catch em an get rid of em
just let me know.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

ill post on here when they come in and where


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

hey BONES i think i know where your talkin bout i know of several spots actaully but theres a spill way on shore drive thats gets good in the spring fer them shad and carp caught some bowfin there to its also a good spot in the fall fer them sissy fish


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

Throw some cornflake balls in Dutch gap / that should work. And when they are spawning they will probably be in very shallow water.. if you reach right you can just pull one out with your hands. 

It's not noodling but I can't see being out in the water with the possibility of a snapping turtle bitting me arse!


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Carp, the freshwater drum! Carp are a blast to fish for, you can catch a mess of them during the dog days of summer when all the other freshwater fish are tough to come by. Also they do get BIG, heck my big fish for 2005 was a 39" 35lbs. Carp from the Susquehanna River in PA. Carp can be a major problem if they explode in numbers, but a healthy and stable population can help keep the bottom of lakes, rivers, and such groomed of algae and other sediments that can suffocate fish eggs and other little critters, so they aren't all bad. I love catchin' them and I say just let'em be, but don't go around stocking them like a halfwit, they do just fine on their own.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

striperswiper said:


> hey BONES i think i know where your talkin bout i know of several spots actaully but theres a spill way on shore drive thats gets good in the spring fer them shad and carp caught some bowfin there to its also a good spot in the fall fer them sissy fish



not the spot but i know were ya talking about his spot is in Chesapeake off of Providence rd. by Indian River high school


----------



## Steve O (Nov 3, 2005)

Its behind the middle school by the ball fields. there is a lake there as well but its posted no fishing. I do know it holds some nice bass as well as the carp and shad mentioned before. The spillway ditch is'nt and it does hold fish.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeppers thats my old stomping grounds when i was a youngster,,, i know the lake is off limits except for across where the office is there is a lil sand bar there by little joes autos. we use to catch many bass in that lake walking the banks and so forth. I took Mrs fishbones there during the last spawn and she had a blast never caught neither fish and she had a blast I remeber when that lil hole had teh big stump in it that we use to walk to notice i didnt say swim lol and get the lures and hooks off of it and on good rainy days we use to jump down on the other side and slide down the pipes under ground was great as a kid lol


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

masons creek is full of carp...in MI the have "suckers"...looks like a carp with smaller scales...full of bones but taste good smoked...


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

*Eatin carp*

I have a grandmother from eastern Europe and she knows how to make them....sourprised that they can e very good...just have to know how to make them. She broil or bakes them in the oven so the oil/fat drips off and u do this with carrots, onions, and garlic...U don't fillet them...u just steake tehm with the bones in them and then the bones which are big can be taken out real easily once it is cooked.

I dpn't eat them much eevn though it was tasty b/c of the toxins, but still a great fight and fun to catch in late spring/early summer.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

If you think Carp are tasty you oughta try bunker, now that is an eating fish!


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

fried gudeon dipped in hot sauce rocks!


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Best way to cook dem things:

One large Carp cleaned and scaled head still on
one good piece of hickory or oak wood big enough for the fish
2 large onions
4 potatoes
1 bell pepper
1 bag of carrots
1 block of feta chesse

oil down the carp with olive oil and place on wood and stuff it with the feta and spread the rest around it

cut up vegies and smother and place around the fish

season to taste with s/p garlic old bay and what ever you like 

wrap everything up in foil and bake at 250 for 2 hours

when down pull out open up the foil take the fish and throw it out and eat every thing else wood and all.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Ahhhh the famous "wood" recipe       
Carp actually are the most eaten food fish world wide, especially Europe, Asia and the Middle East. They are still eaten in many parts of the US by Americans but especially immigrants looking for a taste and familiar (and cheap) food fish of their homelands. Being a fanatic Asian food fan I keep some small ones to experiment in the wok and have a recipe archive I want to get online over the winter. Like chinnok eluded to, 'round here you gotta be aware of toxins and advisories; the big carp can be chemical sponges. In some places I've fished its a wonder they don't glow in the dark


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

1ragincajun said:


> I agree that carp are fun to catch on hook and line because they are fierce fighters, but thats
> really all there good for. if i catch them i just
> throw them on the bank or in the weeds for the
> animals to eat, or i give them to the asian guy
> fishing next to me.



That's not cool dude  . Eating them is one thing but killing any animal or fish just for the sake of you not liking the thing is just plain wrong. Not to mention throwing them up on the bank to rot and smell up the place. Carp are abundant and it's true they need no introductions to waters around here. I like to catch them and any other fish that maybe a pain including eels and toadfish - I don't kill it if I don't eat it. They never asked to be caught in the first place  .

Ches, Why do you feel the need to place this all over the net? Is this just a " in your face" kinda dig at Dave? Or is it aimed at carp clubs as you wish to call them ? This was an individual effort = plain and simple.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

GotchaMack said:


> Carp, the freshwater drum!


Couldn't agree with you more! I've been catching a good mess of them in the past three weeks (location not necessary ); all C&R even one release citation at 35". I love fishing them with 8lb. and less, because when you hook into a big one, you know it'll be a good fight. Those who disgrace catching them, I question why. They're here and they're going to stay, its a mistake that was made hundreds of years ago, and although you might miss out on some other fisheries with their growing population, you should see it as an initiative to experience a new venue, rather than curse it for being there. Control is possible, and to no offense to anyone, I give away plenty of carp to Russian, Polish, Czech, and Asians that live in my area. Although just giving away a few doesn't do much, its better than killing them needlessly. Just my .02.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi Tommy,

Here's my post from the Md/Del Forum. 
Not cool to monkey around with invasives stocking and transplanting in/between local fisheries...and repeating msitakes of a century+ ago. 

"Sorry, I have to disagree Tommy. I remember reading that now-removed from public view Forum, and retain it in my archives as part of my personal carp research for my website (there was some great info on carp genetics models and trait behavior for scaliness...mirrors, leathers, commons which I've used to write an article as well as from other resources). In that Forum a prominent DC carp angler outlined his plans to personally stock Potomac River carp to an adjacent (and carpless) public pond to see how the personal fishery and carp experiment would develop. Other national Members discussed plans to do the same (or already had done it) in their locales. When something as outlandish as these alledged activities have possible local 'legs" and connection, I think its plenty pertinent to local fishing and the Forum."

Invasives issues are a HOT topic regionally since someone released snakeheads in Crofton, then they found them released in Virginia Potomac, then up in Pa...all discussed on this Forum with other broader issues that may affect the sportfishing community. Messing with this stuff is BAD for anglers to do whether on the Potomac or in OK. Role of these Forums, P&S and Tidalfish as the ones I've only dealt with, is to exchange information and educate each other so we have better fishing and be better stewards for the environment.

And I will add that there are not many carp anglers on these Forums (and I started posting in Va Forum this year) and I wanted to be sure no one thinks I would do anything like this or even think about doing it. We'll disagree here, there's nothing more to than just stressing good practices for anglers, no matter what fish they go after.

Tight lines to ya!


----------



## ken-wood (Dec 2, 2005)

Tommy Robinson said:


> That's not cool dude  . Eating them is one thing but killing any animal or fish just for the sake of you not liking the thing is just plain wrong.


OK, so you don't kill termites or roaches or rats?

Just wondering.....


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

ken-wood said:


> OK, so you don't kill termites or roaches or rats?
> 
> Just wondering.....


Termites, roaches, and rats all pose immediate threats to your personal living space, be it structural damage or diesease, the carp didn't do anything to affect your property or well being, bottom line, killing for the sake of killing is unwarranted in any situation. Now I know this might start some great philosophical debate, but lets keep it focused, catching a fish and tossing it on the bank cause YOU don't like it, IS WRONG.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Well said Mack - couldn't have said it any better.

And for the record - rats and roaches... I live in Baltimore City. Need I say any more


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

GotchaMack said:


> Now I know this might start some great philosophical debate, but lets keep it focused, catching a fish and tossing it on the bank cause YOU don't like it, IS WRONG.


No philosophical debate here Mack and you're right on the money. Cans, bait cups, McDonald's bags...anything you don't want is considered trash and leaving it lay around is littering plain and simple. And that goes for fish too whether its a personal attitude, its gut hooked and a floater/bleeder or whatever. Only an idiot leaves fish and trash laying around...release it, utilize it, bury it, can it or take your trash with you for proper and responsible disposal. At Carroll Island Power Plant anglers will toss snagged mud shad on the road for the stray cats to gnaw on but most would lay there a smelly mess, the scene/practice is disgusting that pisses off the power Co. and it perpetuates the piss poor image of anglers in general.

Are You An Ethical Angler? http://www.boatus.com/angler/survey.asp


----------



## ken-wood (Dec 2, 2005)

Oops ... didn't mean to stir things up .... well, maybe just a tad   
I fully agree with you guys on the needless killing. 
It just seems that so often when man tries to improve on nature, we cause more harm than good - including when we introduce non-native species of plants & animals.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

this whole country is full of non-native species... we couldnt have settled N AMerica without them... we introduce damn near everything, jsut cause its been here 300 years does not mean its native... 


if they pose a threat, giving one to the "asian" guy next to you is fine. point is, the va govt aint gonna do nothin about it... i mean hell, the va govt thinks it can supercede federal mandate!


----------



## kdizz333 (Apr 8, 2005)

can you catch them this time of year and whats everyone's favorite rig for them?


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

I used to just get some cornflakes, or bran flakes, cheap boxes, grab a handful, dip them in water, knead into a doughball, put it on a hook, cast it out (lob). Helps if you chum with some flakes at first to get them hungry. Fun on 4 lbs test! and a light spinning outfit.
TC


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

This is my NEVER FAIL technique for catching Carp, granted there has to be some carp around in the water your fishing. First off you need to grab a can or two of Jolly Green Giant Sweet Corn Niblets, be sure to get this brand as I have tested all brands extensively and it stands out head and shoulders above all other corn. Next pick yourself up a pack of #6 baitholders, preferably without the snell, and then a pack of BB sized split shot. Find yourself a likely hole, look for mud clouds, bubbles, rolling fish, etc... open up your can of corn and throw about half of it out in front of you about 10-15yds. to create what I call a "pattern" that I spread out ~20' in width in front of me. After this tie on a single #6 baitholder to the end of your line, secure a BB split about 18" above the hook. Thread 3-4 pieces of corn onto the hook, enough so that both the point and eyelet are totally concealed. Then I like to make my cast towards the center of the "pattern" on the outer edge of it so as to make sure your bait will be taken without the fish having to gobble up most of your pattern. Growing up in PA I have had literally 1,000s of hours using this simple but very precise technique, and it really NEVER fails as long as the fish are available and feeding. Its all about the Jolly Green Giant, the size 6 hook, and the least amount of weight possible, and don't use line bigger than 10lbs. test. On average the fish will show up in around 20mins., be patient, don't change the bait unless the line is picked up on a dropped run or by a bluegill. The key is create as quiet and weightless a presentation as you can, Carp though numerous are also very skidish and smart. Follow these instructions find yourself a good "V" stick, set your drag light and leave a good bit of slack in it, and hold on! Also make sure to sweeten up your "pattern" with a handful of corn evey now and then to keep them hungry, for this reason I usually take along 2 cans if I plan to be out awhile. Hope this helps!


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Sounds good to me, Mack!


----------



## JDF (Jul 18, 2005)

above method has worked as well for me for years with one exception............add a few good dollops of vanilla (imitation) extract.........it works wonders!


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

*My Golden Rules...*

1. Del Monte Summer Crisp can sweet corn
2. Anise extract
3. Single hook with a shank spring (no treble to snag the bottom)
4. If releasing do it quickly where fish is caught and don't go walk-about with it down the friggin' road unless itsa trip to the tackle shop witha Record or to Meet The Family


----------

